# Wels im Teich



## Avalla (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
habe mich hier extra angemeldet, da ich nicht weiter weiß und etwas um unsere Fische besorgt bin. Als ich heute unseren Teich angeschaut habe ist mir ein sehr dunkler Fisch aufgefallen, zuerst dachte ich das dies der vermisste __ Shubunkin ist, doch hatte dieser Fisch ein ziemlich breites Maul, und zwei deutlich sichtbare Antennen, am Bauch ist der Fisch etwas heller und am Kopf ganz leicht rötlich. Er ist ca 5 - 8cm groß (bin schlecht im schätzen). Also für mich sieht er eindeutig wie ein Flusswels aus. 
Nun zu meiner Frage wie schnell wächst so ein __ Wels, müssen wir uns Sorgen um unsere Anderen Fische machen? 20-25 Goldfische und um die 15 Goldorfen. Wenn ja, wie werden wir ihn am besten los (steht er unter Naturschutz)??
liebe Grüße
Avalla


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2014)

Wie groß ist der Teich und wie kommt der da rein?
Kann es auch ein kleiner noch nicht umgefärbter __ Goldfisch gewesen sein?
Sollange der vielleicht __ Wels nicht größer als die anderen Fische ist musst du dir keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich seh das so wie Tottoabs !
das hört sich eher wie ein __ Goldfisch an der dabei ist sich langsam umzufärben!


----------



## Avalla (8. Mai 2014)

Wie der da rein gekommen ist haben wir keine Ahnung. Wir vermuten das er von jemand rein gesetzt wurde. Haben ihn heute entdeckt. Er ist noch ein wenig kleiner als die meisten anderen Fische. Unser Teich hat ca. 4000l laut meinem Vater. Und ich meine er will zum Jagen ansetzten, immer wenn ein Fisch an ihm vorbei schwimmt geht er hinterher dreht aber dann wieder ab. Ich versuche mal morgen ein Foto zu kriegen. Die Form unterscheidet sich deutlich von der der Goldfische zumal die Goldis keine Antennen haben.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2014)

Avalla schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal morgen ein Foto zu kriegen


Ist vielleicht das Beste.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2014)

Hi Avalla,

ein kleiner __ Wels in der Größe sieht noch eher wie ne Riesenkaulquppe aus, ist er wirklich pechschwarz, hat 2 sehr lange (unübersehbare) Barteln am Kopf oberhalb des Maules und 4 kurze am Unterkiefer, hat eine ganz winzige Rückenflosse und einen Flossensaum vom Bauch bis zur winzigen Schwanzflosse, keine Schuppen? wenn nicht ist es keinesfalls Silurus glanis, der ist mit keinem anderen heimischen Fisch zu verwechseln

__ Waller sind die am schnellsten wachsenden heimischen Fische, Von der Eiablage und Schlupf, meißt im Juni-Juli wächst er die nächsten 5 Monate je nach Nahrungsangebot auf 25-30(-40)cm. Da der "Waller" bei der Größe rund 6-8 Wochen alt wäre müßte er schon im März geschlüpft sein - dann liegen die Alten noch recht träge rum -  die Laichzeit aber meißt erst im Juni losgeht wenn die Wassertemperatur mehrere Tage um/über 20 Grad liegt, kann es eigentlich auch kein Waller sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht hast Du ja auch diesen hier im Teich:
Schwarzer Zwergwels – Wikipedia

Da habe ich 2 von  - sehr zum Leidwesen meiner __ Schnecken!


----------



## Avalla (9. Mai 2014)

Sooo, ich glaube dieser schwarze __ Zwergwels passt ganz gut und es sind zwei... denke die hat da jemand entsorgt liegt leider direkt am Gehweg. Die Bilder sind jetzt nicht so toll... hatte heute nicht soviel Zeit und hab das jetzt gerade noch vorm Gassi gehen mit meinem Handy gemacht, teilweise sieht man noch die Reflexion des Himmels. Was heißt das nun für meine andere Fische? Wachsen die auch so schnell wie die normalen Welse? Verhungern die wenn's nur Flocken und Sticks gibt? Jagen tun die definitiv nur ist ihre Beute noch zu groß für sie hoffe das bleibt auch so. Gründeln tun sie auch so wie's aussieht oder sie vergraben sich einfach in den Algen und Schlamm. Der Kopf sieht für einen Laie genau so aus wie der von einem Flusswels allerdings die Schwanzflosse sieht deutlich anders aus, nicht so groß wie bei einem __ Goldfisch aber in die Richtung.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Mai 2014)

Scheint ein __ Katzenwels, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Die fressen maximal nur den Nachwuchs. Werden auch nicht besonders alt. Fressen auch Flockenfutter, welches zum Boden gesunken ist und bei meiner Mutter hatten wir mal vor viellen Jahren einen der den Futterring leerschlürfte. Eigendlich ganz Interesant der Fisch.


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Mai 2014)

Den wird wohl fast jeder deiner Goldfische überleben, Alter liegt bei ca. 2-3 Jahren.
Kannst Ihm auch gerne mal einen Wurm füttern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2014)

Hi Avalla,

das Bild ist zwar nicht das beste, aber man kann auf den Fotos 8 Barteln zählen - der echte __ Wels hat nur 6 - dem fehlen die beiden kurzen nach oben stehenden in Augennähe, also ein Katzen- bzw. __ Zwergwels. Diese Fische wachsen hier recht langsam und werden auch kaum über 30cm groß


----------



## Avalla (9. Mai 2014)

Jetzt bin ich beruhigter. Werden das eben beobachten wenn sie größer werden (falls) als die anderen Fische. Das sie den Nachwuchs fressen ist noch lang nicht das schlechteste, schade um meine Shubis von denen ich gerne mehr hätte. Aber wenn da alle Fische durch kommen und groß werden sind das eigentlich schon zu viele für den Teich.
Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten.


----------

